# "JNDI"-Package - Wo?



## Florian_08 (12. Dez 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe sehr, dass ihr mir schnell weiterhelfen könnt. 
Ich möchte meine SQL-Befehle in einer Java-Anwendung mithilfe von SQLJ realisieren. Allerdings fehlen mir dazu die Packages, die für die Nutzung von SQLJ notwengi sind. Könnt ihr mir eventuell sagen, wie ich an diese herankomme? 
Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## mrBrown (12. Dez 2018)

Ist SQLJ nicht schon etwa seit letztem Jahrtausend tot? 

Ansonsten: Maven


----------



## Florian_08 (12. Dez 2018)

Ja, das stimmt, allerdings benötige ich es für eine Aufgabe in der Uni. 
Hättest du eventuell einen konkreten Link für mich?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## mrBrown (12. Dez 2018)

Florian_08 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das stimmt, allerdings benötige ich es für eine Aufgabe in der Uni.


Ernsthaft? Eine Uni lehrt heutzutage SQLJ?



Florian_08 hat gesagt.:


> Hättest du eventuell einen konkreten Link für mich?


https://mvnrepository.com

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was genau du brauchst, aber das meiste findet man dort.


----------



## Florian_08 (12. Dez 2018)

Ok vielen Dank!
Dann eine zweite Frage:
Kennst du neben SQLJ und JDBC (ja ich weiß, dass SQLJ auf JDBC aufbaut) weitere Möglichkeiten, eine Datenbank mit Java zu verbinden?


----------



## mrBrown (12. Dez 2018)

z.B. JPA und jOOQ

Was sind denn die Anforderungen? Wirklich SQLJ oder einfach nur was in einer DB speichern?


----------

